# Using Google Adwords - Help!



## dawssvt (Oct 27, 2009)

I read through some threads last night about Google Adwords and decided to give it a try. I'd like to get some opinions from you guys to see if I'm going about this right. Here is how I have it set up...

CPC: $.50 
Budget: $1.00 per day

I'm using all "phrase matches", so they have to type in exactly what I have in the keywords. Some examples of my keywords are...

Las cruces wedding photography
Las cruces wedding photographer
Las cruces photographer
Las cruces photography


I have added many of the smaller towns I shoot weddings in as well - replacing Las Cruces with the other city names. I Googled a few of these searches and I saw my ad on all of them, so I thought it was working like I planned, but when I go into my campaign, it shows 0 impressions for all of the keywords. Why is this? I thought an impression was when the ad was shown? 

I'd love to hear some opinions on how I can market myself better in this way. Thanks!:thumb 

Oh yea... I shoot weddings more than anything, but I do families and seniors from time to time as well.


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2009)

Networking with other wedding vendors and venues will be more effective I think, than Google Adwords.

Your type of business, local/regional retail photography, is most effectively promoted by word-of-mouth advertising.


----------



## dawssvt (Oct 28, 2009)

KmH said:


> Networking with other wedding vendors and venues will be more effective I think, than Google Adwords.
> 
> Your type of business, local/regional retail photography, is most effectively promoted by word-of-mouth advertising.



Yea, I have been looking for bridal shows to participate in. Do you know how I would go about finding local bridal shows that I can have a booth in?


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2009)

dawssvt said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Networking with other wedding vendors and venues will be more effective I think, than Google Adwords.
> ...


Stay in contact with the cake guy, the flower people, the DJ's, The Mariachi bands, anybody and everybody that would also want to have a booth at a bridal show.

Consider putting a show together yourself, instead of waiting for someone else to do it.


----------



## mindyf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi I too live in Las Cruces, NM!!! What a small world, huh, anyway I was thinking about looking into the bridal and quincenera expo in el paso they do at the cielo vista mall when my business is up and running. If you find anything out on them let me know.


----------



## NateWagner (Nov 3, 2009)

well, the way you have it set up right now you will only get 2 click through's per day. I doubt that little will really help your traffic much. and they will also probably not do much in the way of impressions either if you are only offering to pay for 2 clicks.


----------

